# What do hybrid red roses look like?



## suppstef (Sep 7, 2014)

I keep hearing about them, & to make blue roses you need hybrid red roses right? 

I currently do the diagonal pattern so X=flower & O=space

XOX
OXO
XOX

I feel like the red roses that show up in the empty spaces are the same as the the ones you plant, or another villager has planted them there. But I never get a different looking red rose.

Does anyone have a screenshot or a pic of how they should look? Or any other tips, suggestions would be appreciated!

​


----------



## Mariah (Sep 7, 2014)

Exactly the same as a regular red rose.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 7, 2014)

hybrid red roses look exactly like regular red roses so you kinda have to be organized when making blue roses. especially when villagers are annoying and plant right where you are making hybrids


try planting in the beach, that way villagers dont get in the way and plant near your hybrids. and take note, when a new red rose appears from an orange rose & a purple rose thats your hybrid


then use that hybrid red rose and put it with an orange rose, and with luck eventually get blue


----------



## suppstef (Sep 7, 2014)

Ahhh I seem what a bummer lol. I've probably mixed up all my flowers already! XD 

Thank you guys for the information!

​


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

They look like a red rose T_T


----------



## suppstef (Sep 7, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> They look like a red rose T_T




so deceiving!!! ​


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

suppstef said:


> so deceiving!!! &#55357;&#56877;​



Uhh, yeah sorry lol


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 7, 2014)

Like everyone above said, they are exactly the same as normal roses. This is why I recommend breeding them on the beach so villagers won't plant normal red roses and confuse you .


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 7, 2014)

No way to tell them apart from regular roses, sorry.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Exactly the same as a regular red rose.



I almost forgot these existed. lol. Btw your sig is a winner.


----------

